# How many times a day does your dog(s) pee?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im just curious, because with a raw fed diet, there is obviously a lot more water content vs kibble fed dogs.

I find Ruby pees usually 3-4 times a day (usually 4), except on sardine days, I dont know if its because of the extra sodium in the canned sardines (I use the brunswick canned sardines in spring water, and I do rinse them with water before serving to see if I can get any extra salt off) but when she eats sardines on sundays and tuesdays she pees 5-6 times a day, usually 5.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

4 to 5, normally 4.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Neeko probably goes 4-5 times a day. Except on walks, when she marks like a male dog. Bruce goes about 748 times daily


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, on walks she will do atleast 6 little pees, I never knew females "marked" too until I got Ruby


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bridget recommends 3 times but will go each time out. Carlos 7,854 is the daily recommend bathroom breaks.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When we walk at the river normally for an hour he will go 3-4 times. Then at home probably another 4 times. They are normally quite decent ones whereas my inlaws intact maie border collie scent marks dozens of times a day normally against plants, my dog just goes on the lawn hence all the brown patches. I am always amazed at the collie and how little there appears to be in his bladder but he still manages to force some out.

Apparently marking is a learned behaviour. Can't say my boy did very much of it at all when we got him as on the track they are only let out 2-3 times a day for 'emptying' as they call it.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Ari and Layla drink quite a bit...esp Layla, they go every time we go outside. I don't think I've really counted, but I'd guess 7-8 times a day at least. Kai does not drink enough...she may go 3 times, and I usually have to remind her to go before bed. She will mark on long walks where other dogs have gone though


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Audrey pees alot, her bladder is tiny, Ive even asked the vet about it nd he said its normal her a dog her size. She pees about 5-6 times a day, Sophia pees 4-5 and Avery only pees 2 or 3. They dont mark on walks or ever.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

On a single walk, Tanis will pee at least 20 times... even when there is nothing left but dust. 

Three walks a day.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner pees a lot. I'd say 5-10. He still pees like a girl too.

Sprocket and Mikey are about 3-5 times a day. They also have "essence pees" where they just lift teir leg but nothing comes out.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Gunner pees a lot. I'd say 5-10. He still pees like a girl too.
> 
> Sprocket and Mikey are about 3-5 times a day.* They also have "essence pees" where they just lift teir leg but nothing comes out*.


Piper does this as well - not lifting her leg, but like "fake pees". She will have little pees over and over again, run dry, and just keep going. You never know when that extra drop will come out.

...little Flynn following her along sniffing every time "Did she pee??!?!"

So hard to tell how often mine go as they run around in the forest a lot.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are let out around 6-8 times a day. No idea if they pee every time though, lol.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

More than 10, he is so tiny and has a very small bladder so everytime he eats or drinks is filled fast and he need to go in the moment. :yuck:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

On a normal day, Sophia and Goliath will go pee 4 times.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Every time he goes out and he'll mark every bush we walk by when we walk if I let him. He goes for 2-4 walks a day plus outside in the yard four times a day so if you count each "going out" as 1 pee I would say about 6-8 times a day.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Gunner pees a lot. I'd say 5-10. He still pees like a girl too.
> 
> *Sprocket and Mikey are about 3-5 times a day. They also have "essence pees" where they just lift teir leg but nothing comes out*.


...Wait... Sprocket is a boy? :shocked:
How did I never know?! :wacko:


Eevee goes like ~4 times a day.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

liquid said:


> ...Wait... Sprocket is a boy? :shocked:
> How did I never know?! :wacko:
> 
> 
> Eevee goes like ~4 times a day.


Is Sprocket a girl name????? LOL

He is most definitely a boy. He's intact too, so at 7lbs, he is all that is man!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Is Sprocket a girl name????? LOL
> 
> He is most definitely a boy. He's intact too, so at 7lbs, he is all that is man!


Well, to be fair, I don't think Sprocket is a name many of us have heard before. And, for the record, my parents have a boxer bitch named Charlie. Haha

Dude pees on EVERYTHING so on walks he will pee whenever Nick lets him stop. If we let him stop every time HE wanted to we would never get any exercise and our hikes would take HOURS! He even marks in the yard and at night, when we let them out before bed, we have to tell him, "GO PEE!!!" and he won't go unless we are hollering it at him and he looks at us like, "I don't want to pee! I need to save it just in case I have to use it! Leave me alone, gosh!!

Buck will pee just about every time we let him out. He still pees like a girl too. What sucks is that, now that he is a big boy, his pee stream is strong enough to make a puddle up between his front legs and sometimes he misses that gap... So he ends up getting that front leg washed a couple times a day. Once the leash is on, however, he seals off his bladder and, it doesn't matter how many hours we are gone, how many potty breaks we take or how many times we tell him to go pee, he just won't do it if he is wearing his leash.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I try to take Lola out at least every 2 hours in the afternoon and evening plus twice in the morning before I leave for work. So she pees about 5-6 times per day. Buster is only 6 months old and a toy breed so he goes out 3x before I leave for work and every hour in the afternoon and evening. So that makes about 9x a day for him.

They went on an hour long walk in the national forest and Lola peed and/or marked 3-4x and Buster about a million!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Is Sprocket a girl name????? LOL
> 
> He is most definitely a boy. He's intact too, so at 7lbs, he is all that is man!


I guess not.. LOL! 
Well then, let him know that I apologize for insulting his manly manliness :thumb:


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoey will go about 4-5 times daily usually. She's also one who will mark every couple feet on walks, she's been on top of her game lately


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie usually 3-4 times a day. Tucker, usually 3-4 times a day. But when he goes swimming, he must take in a lot of extra water because the next 24 hours he needs to pee 8+ times.

Annie also marks on walks, but I don't count that.


----------

